# TankianDesk



## tankian (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi everyone, I tought alot about doing this build for case mod world series competion, but well why not? 
Another year another try... ahaha

So since my last mod didnt receive the "shares" I wanted from the brands (HAF in HALF) that supported the build, I wanna move foward to this one and make something unique and possible for everyone, thats something I always try to pass for those who see my content, everyone can do this you just gotta plan everything well enough to avoid major problems.
Why a desk? Well I dont like big cases and since "setups" are starting to be a trend I wanna remake my own so nothing better than make a new desk with a PC built in.

So key words are:
- Confort
- Performance (air flow/temperatures)
- Simplicity

Well still need to edit all the content about it, but for now this is what I have to show







Best Regards Tankian


----------



## tankian (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi everyone!
Well I just realese a video yesterday about the project and I have more photos to show you. Basicly I've already than a lot in the "wood" working and I'm quite happy with the result I was expecting a bit more dificulties in this part. Right now I'm waiting for the metal plate to get ready to continue the project.

Images:










Video:










Best Regards tankian! ​


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 1, 2018)

subbed


----------



## infrared (Apr 2, 2018)

Looking forward to see another build take shape  cheers tankian!
Happy easter!


----------



## tankian (Apr 2, 2018)

infrared said:


> Looking forward to see another build take shape  cheers tankian!
> Happy easter!



Ahaha thanks! Cheers!


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 3, 2018)

Excited to see how this turns out.  I have been preparing to do the same thing but something always keeps getting in the way.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## tankian (Apr 3, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> Excited to see how this turns out.  I have been preparing to do the same thing but something always keeps getting in the way.
> 
> Good luck on your journey!



Thanks hope you can gatther more ideas for your own thing


----------



## LPide (Apr 7, 2018)

you have a huge workshop area, so jealous

Do you do this for clients?


----------



## tankian (Apr 8, 2018)

LPide said:


> you have a huge workshop area, so jealous
> 
> Do you do this for clients?



Its quite big must admit, my father is a constructor I kinda benefit from that eheh

Right now I'm doing this one as a prototype if everything goes as plan I wanna make this possible to reproduce if someone want it


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 11, 2018)

I have to say its really enjoyable watching you on video. You seem to have some talent for that as well as constructing awesome stuff. You really convey the enthusiasm


----------



## tankian (Apr 12, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I have to say its really enjoyable watching you on video. You seem to have some talent for that as well as constructing awesome stuff. You really convey the enthusiasm



Well I dont know what to say eheh
Glad to see that you like it, making the videos is another thing I like to do, being able to combine both things is even better!

Thanks!!!


----------



## tankian (Apr 21, 2018)

Mega update this weekend 

Sneak Peak!





Best Regards!


----------



## tankian (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi everyone!

As I promise big update today, work myself hard these Saturday to place everything together, IM EXCITED!

So I started with the fake bottom, making all the holes for cable routing/management. I don't want to attach the "fake bottom" in "bented" plate mostly because if I decide to redo anything in the future I will be able to remove it.
As you guys saw I did all the motherboard standoffs holes with a old motherboard only to be easier and more accurate, It ended up really well!
The fans was a bit disappointing I wanted to use a big drill to open a 110mm circle for each fan, but after waiting 1 week for that drill the store told me that I need to wait 3/4 mouths because they doesn't had stock available, so I decided to go with the octagon style.
After doing all of these, big moment, atatch everything together, I was a bit afraid with the plate that stay in the top back, mostly because it will be use to secure the monitor holder, but after screw it against the metal it got really strong, so problem solved!
The two wooden bars that I use in the back are basicly to pass cables between the wall and the wood plank in the back, creating 50mm of space between the desk and the wall for the air that comes from the out-take fans go away.

Well lets move on to the photos and video! 

Video:











Photos:

When the plate arrived






Cutting holes for cable routing in the "fake bottom" plate











Motherboard standoffs holes done.
















Fans Holes






First Idea with the fans then I decided to go for 2 in each side and 2 in the middle
















Power Supply back hole











Motherboard shield hole






GPU hole, with the 1080 ti testing is future home ahaha
















Current state photos, here you can see the wooden bars in the back giving me the extra 5cm for cables and air flow
















And last the guy trying to make a pc desk xD








Well I hope everyone like it!

Best Regards Tankian!


----------



## tankian (May 13, 2018)

Hi everyone!
Well after 3 week I have news about the project, I manage to sand all the wood and metal pieces to apply the primer and even make some "upgrades" to the project concept.

So first I had to apply all the polyester in the areas needed, I even had to apply it more thant one time in the same place, something I expect but took me a bit more time to set everything ready to primer the desk.
After aplying it in some areas I decide to make a rim all arround the top area to give a bit more resistance to the desk and provide a better surface for the glass, at the same time providing a trim all around the center "hole" to place some LED if needed.
Then was time to apply once again polyester in some areas to make everthing look better.
After sanding and applying the primer I realise something was a bit miss align in for the glass so before painting and get mad about the miss align thing yesterday I decide to correct it, I applied again primer to the front section and order the glass!

Before jumping into the video and photos I wanna say that I'm doing some livestreams about this project in twtich:





Let see how thing went!

*VIDEO:*









*PHOTOS:*

*Subwoofer Stand*





*Polyester and sanding*




































*Water Cooling "ideas"*




















*Primer applied*










*Small correction I did*






So any thoughts about it?

Next phase is basicly make small holes for any cable I need to pass to the back of the case and starting to sand again for painting!
Anyways there is still a lot to do but with time and patience thing will ne finish!


Best Regards tankian!


----------



## tankian (May 27, 2018)

Hi everyone another update!

So I manage to paint the desk, even painted 2 times, in the first time the coulor was to dark so I had to paint the desk again. After painting the outside I used black matte spray for the inside.
Then I moved to the legs, I dont know if some of you spot the idea in the beginning when I did the legs but I always wanted to make it like this, so you kinda have the computer connected to the desk (even more).

Didnt had time for more mostly because I had my first modding workshop, and if I believe the first in portugal so it took me a lot of time to set everything for that workshop.

Some photos about the workshop 































Anyways lets move to the videos and photos!
*
Video:*









*Photos:*

Desk first paint work (didnt took photos from the 2nd paint work):















Leg lights:




















Some standoff I decide to buy:






Honestly I didnt took that much photos, so defenetly I recomend you to see the video to see how everything was done.
Still have a lot of work to do but with time things will be done I'm 100% commited to this project!

If you wanna keep it touch with the desk you guys can follow my twitch channel I've been doing some live streams about it. 

twitch.com/tankias

Best Regards


----------



## Devon68 (May 27, 2018)

It looks awesome. But why did you make the white plexy that covers the Led strips from 3 separate pieces, and not just use a single plexy and bend it to shape?


----------



## tankian (May 27, 2018)

Devon68 said:


> It looks awesome. But why did you make the white plexy that covers the Led strips from 3 separate pieces, and not just use a single plexy and bend it to shape?


Thanks!

That was my first try with a hairdryer and didnt work very well lol 
And I dont have a heatgun so there's that :/


----------



## tankian (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi everyone after 1 month of waiting for parts, solving costums insues I'm back and happy to announce the last build phase video.

So basicly was about time to bring the desk inside my room and start mounting everything, weld the LED's needed and mounting the water cooling.
The water cooling will be in soft tube, mostly because I didnt found any sponsor, besides Cooler Master that decided to enter in this last month, and to moving for hard tube I needed to buy again new fittings that I already had bought, it was impossible for my wallet lol

So lets move to the video and photos:

*Video:*











*Photos:*

Back trim





When I got the desk inside





Started to mount everything





USB HUB





RGB LED's and 5 fan splitter





Welding and testing LED's















Testing with fans





Secound idea and final for the water cooling










First run in 1 month





Moving the "old" desk to place the new one

























Sneak peak






So there you have it!
This weekend I will be posting the final photos and video about the desk so stay tunned!


Best Regards,
Tankian the Man


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2018)

Such a big 'case' for one small PC looks very depressing. I believe that you could squeeze at least 2 machines in there and still have plenty of room to water cool them both.


----------



## tankian (Jul 11, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Such a big 'case' for one small PC looks very depressing. I believe that you could squeeze at least 2 machines in there and still have plenty of room to water cool them both.



Thanks for your feedback!
Well for the use I will have with this project it doesn't make sense to have 2 machines inside, for many reasons.
Needs to be big, mostly because my GF will use the desk too for her laptop, so I had to save some space for her.

Best regards!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Jul 12, 2018)

I think it looks great!  Would love to build something similar as both me and my girlfriend are PC gamers with our own rigs...would be nice to consolidate our work-spaces into one large desk as both of our desks are side-by-side anyway.


----------



## tankian (Jul 12, 2018)

Aaron_Henderson said:


> I think it looks great!  Would love to build something similar as both me and my girlfriend are PC gamers with our own rigs...would be nice to consolidate our work-spaces into one large desk as both of our desks are side-by-side anyway.



Thanks @Aaron_Henderson!
Well that's the point, I wanted to have a clean space for both of us without big stuff around and this was the best solution!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 12, 2018)

Looks awesome, its like a component showcase now... and the components are actually functional too.

I agree its not an economic use of 'case' space but that was never the point, primarily this looks like a nice desk with a very cool look.

Mission accomplished I'd say!

Just one detail, you need a bigger monitor now, this looks sad


----------



## tankian (Jul 12, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Looks awesome, its like a component showcase now... and the components are actually functional too.
> 
> I agree its not an economic use of 'case' space but that was never the point, primarily this looks like a nice desk with a very cool look.
> 
> ...




It will be 2 Monitors, 1 73cm 29" and another one with 21"


----------



## tankian (Jul 15, 2018)

*Hi everyone!*

*Happy to announce the final result about this project!*

*LETS GO!*

*Video:*









*Photos:*























































































*Many thanks to all techpowerup members that in some way helped me with "good vibes" hope I match the expectations!
I'm curious to see what you guys have to say! *

*Best Regards, 
Tankian the Man*​


----------



## LCAlucard (Jul 16, 2018)

Very nice work! O.O Gjob.

Do you share the project/plant? all measures and stuff if i wanna build mine?

best regards
and keep doing it ^^

if its inappropriate, ignore the question: how much € in materials? full project only desk, not pc.


----------



## tankian (Jul 16, 2018)

LCAlucard said:


> Very nice work! O.O Gjob.
> 
> Do you share the project/plant? all measures and stuff if i wanna build mine?
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!
I didnt decide yet if I will be doing that, but if you need help I have no problems to help you out.

I will be doing a video about that


----------



## tankian (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I've made a video explaining how much I spent in my project, hope with this I can give you an idea 











Well the desk is in the TechPowerUp gallery to, feel free to rate it 

https://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/4578/ultimate-pc-desk-by-tankian-the-man

Best Regards,
Tankian the Man


----------

